# Cover for 22" Hi-Lo Funchaser Travel Trailer



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Looking for a good quality cover from my son-in-law's and daughter's 1989 22" Hi-Lo Funchaser. I heard covers with Sunbrella fabric are pretty good. Looking for something that will last over 5 years.

Are any of you guys covering with a tarp? Heard that tarps don't breathe and can create mildew.

Any help you can give is greatly appreciated.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

You could try this 2cool member, he is a sponsor here

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1234561


----------

